# Nov. 10 A Marine's Request



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

* LCpl Raymond W Stone
Attn: Any Marine
Unit 41725
FPO AP 96426-1725 *
 (Use address exactly as shown.)

 Marine's Title: *VMU1 ISC*
 Added here: *07 November 2004
* Where in *Iraq*: *Near Fallujah* 

 From the Marine: 

*07 Nov 2004:*
My name is LCpl Stone. I am an active duty Marine with a home station located in 29 Palms, California. Our unit does aerial recon in support of ground and air troops.

I am writing to represent VMU-1, Comm Platoon. There are about 15 Marines who do not recieve packages on a regular basis. I wish I recieved enough snacks to support everyone, but I dont. Right now a lot of the troops are working 12+ hours a day, just to wake up the next day and do it all again. They work without question or complaints, nonstop, just because.

 We are living in old Iraqi squadbays with 220 electricity. We have an Iraqi laundry service that comes twice a week. We all have plenty of hygene items, along with working showers. 

I am hoping to possibly recieve some snacks(snacks are good!) for the troops here, maybe power converters, black boot socks, and any little things that might make these guys smile, maybe some music. Anything that can get these guys to smile would be great. 

The females would like loofa's, hair conditioner, hand lotions, platex feminine wipes, face wash stuff and hair spray. They also seem to LOVE chocolate ) 

Anyway, thank you for taking the time to set this website up, I am sure many troops are very appreciative. Any help towards my troops would be awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

_*Please note!

I deleted other information because the site states the pages are not to be printed.
I am going to get in touch with the staff at the site to find out if there is a way to circulate a GIs address with request at this site without causing a problem.

To search for names on your own go to:

http://www.anysoldier.us/index.cfm

*_


----------



## collegefundpw (May 23, 2004)

Aunt Joyce I have never typed with you on the board. 
But it almost brings a tear to my eye and I WILL go to Sam's this week 

Where do i drop it off 
Post Office????????? 
Please PM Me


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*For the holidays...*

I checked to see if there is anything new is happening, which we have to do to see if the GI is at the same location, they added that during the holidays please add this line under your return address:

NOTE: For the holidays, be SURE to add "*Attn: Any Soldier*" under *YOUR* name in *YOUR* return address!

Also I see they have switched URLs on the listing of soldiers and their requests for things from home. The URL is now:

http://www.anysoldier.us/WhereToSend/

And the only place to send it from would be the Post Office. They didn't say anything different.

I just want to say collegefundpw what a kind and thoughtful person you are!

Thank you from all of us who support our troops.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

Here is a page that should answer any questions about sending packages.

http://www.anysoldier.us/HowToSend.html


----------



## collegefundpw (May 23, 2004)

Sounds good "Aunty" Joyce


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

*Nov 10 A Marines Request*

Hate to bring this up but I am pretty certain I watched a TV program a few days ago that stated any and all packages addressed to "Any Soldier" during the holidays will absolutely NOT get delivered to any soldier and will be given to charity...Might want to check this before proceeding here...Sorry to have to post this news..
frank n texas


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

Whoa! Let me check this out. I visit the site frequently. The military supplies the names, addresses and requests. I'll come back with what I find. I did see that they gave the names and requests a new URL.

Thanks frank n texas!


----------



## rupert_lilly (Jan 23, 2005)

*Unit 41725*

Hi, wondering if you knew anything about Ray W Stone with Unit 41725? I was assigned his name to write to and have only heard from him once, back in November. I write about every week but wanted to make sure he was ok. Thanks.


----------

